# Crispy skin for a smoked turkey



## selli (Nov 23, 2014)

We are smoking our turkey for thanksgiving.  Having done this last year, everything was great except the skin.  It came out a little rubbery and not crispy.  Any tips on how to get the skin crispy like it would be if cooked in an oven?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 23, 2014)

Run your cooker at 350*F and dry your bird in the fridge overnight uncovered.


----------



## selli (Nov 23, 2014)

Can't get my smoker higher than 275.  Is that high enough to get the desired result?


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 23, 2014)

Unfortunately, probably not.   The higher heat actually fries the fat under the skin crisping it. 

Still, dry the skin in your best effort.


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 23, 2014)

Finish your bird in a hot oven.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 23, 2014)

Exactly... As Welsh said  You can always finish the bird in the oven.  There is absolutely no shame in that at all. You didn't say what smoker you're using.  Given your max temp stated in must be electric.  Drying out the bird over night will help. Also I never put oils on the skin. Lots of folks seem compelled to rub the bird with olive oil. I do not. I think it adds to the rubbery texture.


----------



## selli (Nov 23, 2014)

How long and what temp for finishing the bird in the oven?


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 23, 2014)

Selli said:


> How long and what temp for finishing the bird in the oven?


In the oven at  a temp of 325 to 350 about 30 minutes should crisp the skin. Good luck. b


----------



## selli (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.  That is what I will do.  Happy Thanksgiving to you.


----------

